# McLovin Monday



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Went up fairview canyon to do some fishing today. We arrived to a very full, glassy E-lake. 
[attachment=7:1y5kzeew]P1020556.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]
Minnows are thick now and catching was good. I watched several Cutts and Tigers hunting the shallows. It was awesome to watch them rush in together in pairs and push clouds of red sides around!! We managed around 30 there from 9-11. 
[attachment=6:1y5kzeew]P1020554.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]
Rocked the UWN shirt!
[attachment=5:1y5kzeew]P1020559.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]
[attachment=4:1y5kzeew]P1020557.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]
Kept a couple for the grill.
[attachment=3:1y5kzeew]P1020566.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]
Caught lots of tigers too. Unfortunately they didnt put on too much size but there is always fall.
[attachment=2:1y5kzeew]P1020562.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]

We had places to be and a new boat to try out so we headed to Cleveland for some rainbow fishing. Repeter...er McLovin. Recently purchased this sweet porta-bote!!
[attachment=1:1y5kzeew]P1020568.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]
We made one pass around the lake and each caught one rainbow. Those boats are sweet!! It was folded flat all day in the back of the truck. When we got to the lake we threw it together in a few minutes and carried it down to the lake. No leaks, very stable, and you can fish it anywhere!

We fished the edges at huntington after. It was slow fishing but HOT weather so we didnt last too long. There were heat waves coming off the ice and the truck said 76 when we left at 3:00. The ice shouldnt last long.
[attachment=0:1y5kzeew]P1020569.JPG[/attachment:1y5kzeew]

A big thanks to Repeter for the fun trip! He worked a graveyard and still fished all day. Cant wait to get out again bud.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol: I still haven't gone to bed yet...I guess I'll sleep when I die. Thanks again for the great outing, most enjoyable Monday for a long time. The fishing was spectacular, although not many monsters. We missed way more than we brought in-those sneaky buggers. Multiple times we had doubles on, but mostly they would outsmart us. Let's do it again sometime.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You dogs !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for sharing the great photos.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good report guys, nice lookin fish. Love that shirt rep, great movie! Hopefully those tigers gorge on the shiners and get huge! That boat looks pretty sweet, nice set up and thanks for sharin!


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

I am totally digging the porta-boat. Very sweet setup indeed.. Glad you guys got out and did so well... That Repeter.. oh sorry, Mclovin what a trooper. Get some rest man!!!

Hounddog


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice report. Electric looks great with all that water. Was it kind of murky? 

Glad you got to hit the trio up there.

*Still jealous.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

As a graveyard man myself, I can appreciate the work all night and fish all day routine. Rockstar energy drinks FTW. Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice report. Electric looks great with all that water. Was it kind of murky?
> 
> Glad you got to hit the trio up there.
> 
> *Still jealous.


It had cleared considerably from our ice out trip. Still a little stained...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

The porta-bote was sweet. I do need to make something to protect it out of the bed of the truck though. It's 12ft and hanging out the bed of the truck it bends a little funny. On the drive up, I had it set up so the extra length went forward up and over the cab of the truck and when we were cruising toward Spanish Fork canyon the wind caught it and bent it completely backwards (in half the long way)...we were thinking "crap will it still float?" It did fine, no water seeping through any of the joints-no problems at all-and this model is an old 1987 with obvious wear-so I would definitely recommend them to someone who would want to look into them. Come let me know if you want to go out in one first to check it out. :wink:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Simple solution. Place a plank in the bed of the PU before putting the boat on top of it.
Harbor freight also sells a PU bed extender that slips into your hitch reciever and has an adjustable support that extends about 2' back.
Rule of thumb about cantilevers (with plank) 2:1. That is an 8' bed will hold a 4' cantilever or 12' in total.

For those interested there is a 12' on KSL for $500. Posted today in Canoe, Kayak and rowboat section.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Troll said:


> Simple solution. Place a plank in the bed of the PU before putting the boat on top of it.
> Harbor freight also sells a PU bed extender that slips into your hitch reciever and has an adjustable support that extends about 2' back.
> Rule of thumb about cantilevers (with plank) 2:1. That is an 8' bed will hold a 4' cantilever or 12' in total.
> 
> For those interested there is a 12' on KSL for $500. Posted today in Canoe, Kayak and rowboat section.


great idea and info. I was thinking about building a little plywood box that I could just slip it into. And yes, search ksl and there are sometimes some good prices on them, that's where I got mine.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishing one of my top 5 there nice and peaceful and the fish usually cooperate. The porta boat would be a good choice for that lake so you don't have to boat up from the ramp. Wish the tigers would get a little bigger, add me to the list of jealous ones I was home monday recovering from surgery I guess you two had the better day.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Nice report guys. Thanks for sharing the sweet pictures and the report. It makes work a little more bearable.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report. Electric looks great with all that water. Was it kind of murky?
> ...


it looks way more clear in those photos than it did when i was there on saturday. i think that is why i had such bad luck. It was really windy sat as well.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome to see another forum member with a porta-bote. I've had mine for 2 years now, and absolutely love it. I always just strap mine on top of the luggage rack on our minivan and take it all over the place. I love hitting Causey with it since you can just carry it over the metal posts they put up to keep large boats out. I always love the looks I get when I drag this surf board looking thing off the van, and unfold it into a normal size 14 foot boat. Never fails to draw a crowd  Best little fishing boats ever!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Awesome to see another forum member with a porta-bote. I've had mine for 2 years now, and absolutely love it. I always just strap mine on top of the luggage rack on our minivan and take it all over the place. I love hitting Causey with it since you can just carry it over the metal posts they put up to keep large boats out. I always love the looks I get when I drag this surf board looking thing off the van, and unfold it into a normal size 14 foot boat. Never fails to draw a crowd  Best little fishing boats ever!


I was hoping you would chime in...I remember your post about trolling Causey with your bote, that was the first time I had ever heard of them. Thanks for sharing, yours is much nicer than mine, that's for sure.


----------

